# Another Contest to win a Pastel Portrait of your Horse!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Just a head shot from the side, or from any angle?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Any angle


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry I'm not the brightest spark going but what's a portrait :s ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll add some pictures when I get home.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

portrait=picture


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

jadeewood said:


> Sorry I'm not the brightest spark going but what's a portrait :s ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 It's a facial shot, usually of just the head from the shoulder/neck up :wink:


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

here's mine, the red horse is my mini Fox, and the black one is my friend's gaming horse. Oh and please ignore the very crappy razor job on the mini...it was my first time


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lilruffian- That's the first time I've heard of a portrait being specified like that ,lol. I always assumed it meant professional picture.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is Jack - it's so hard to just pick two!! I really love the second photo of him 
View attachment 51410


View attachment 51411


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh very cute pics everyone!


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

The day we bought Gunnar 








Haloween


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

So it doesn't have to be the horse I would want drawn? Awesome.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's my photos.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oooo they're getting good!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bella










Legacy


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's Gypsy. I couldn't find the picture on my computer ANYWHERE (It must have gotten lost when I changed computers), so I hope it doesn't matter that it says horseforum on it.


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not entering to win but here are my 2!


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

here's Dreams!


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

if people are allowed to be in it, this is my second entry


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Here are my 2!


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

Ooh!! Here is my old horse from two-ish years ago!!!








And her again!








And my current mare:








Sorry I am in them all, I dont have any non- me pics of the horses.


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

Are mine showing up? I can't see them.








So the first and last are my old mare who broke her leg last summer. The second is my current mare. Sorry I am in all of them.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pics everyone  Gonna be hard


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are my 2:
Rian








Stan









Both these horses passed away this year!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Two entries is gonna be hard, but I'll choose....

Estrella and Psychret, two of my uncle's reiners:










Southern Grace, National Show Horse:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Fancy










Alto


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

heres my coloured mare apache.

i'll upload my 2nd photo in a sec.

thankyou


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

and this is my 2nd photo


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

LOVE all the paints. So pretty


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is my horse Baby, i hope these work.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Entries below - super excited!


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

[/ATTACH]
hope you like


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

This is my Paint mare Dollar ...


----------



## dop (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's my horse Defender...he'd love a pastel portrait of himself lol!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great guys keep em coming.
I'll definitely end the contest on the 14th! lol
I'm going to narrow it down to top 10 & then put it to a vote (poll only takes 10 lol), though i'm not going to put the names of the owners on the poll as i'm hoping to try & make it as fair as possible


----------



## ghosthorse (Jun 20, 2010)

This is my gelding Dusty..


----------



## ognar (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are my pictures



















Thanks
Ognar


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol that's a great one _equestrian_! I love the little droplets of water you can see on his whiskers!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

There's one for now and I'll post another one soon!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

if people aren't allowed to be in it I have another one just tell me!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Rowansgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

This is my mustang, Rowan


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He's very pretty. I've always wanted to own a Mustang, especially to adopt one!


----------



## MarleyandEllie (Oct 30, 2010)

Here are my two
First one is my mare Ellie
Second one is Sneakers


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

This is my Beau.




















Ravishing Beau is his registered name (1998 APHA gelding).


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ I really like that bridle!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Phantom
then Zippy


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^ I really like that bridle!!


 
Thanks! I had it custom made from BlingMyRide.com They do super high-quality work and were so easy to deal with! Really nice stuff!

I love it too! Looks so perty on him. :wink:


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Bo








Queen


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Thought I should enter Buzz


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

With so many lovely photos I doubt I could win, but here's my attempt:

1st picture: My gelding Solo (please excuse the flies - part of summer)
2nd picture: My old mare Cloud (please excuse the mud - part of winter)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ooo Solo has such neat facial markings! Very pretty


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Awe man, I would love to win one of your paintings they are kick butt! I'm going out and making Gizmo super pretty tomorrow and taking pictures! But there is some really good ones entered.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I know! It's gonna be hard!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome! First one is Tess, second one is Bullseye, third one is Zeuse.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

thought i would have a go.
the first is apache and sam
then apache again


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Last day to post pics!!!
I'll start the voting tomorrow


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I HAVE MY LAST ENTRY!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> Awesome! First one is Tess, second one is Bullseye, third one is Zeuse.


 Psssttt only two pics!! :wink:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok! I got em! But it was cold so its just head shots. I really want to win, but it was not a good day for me. Lol. Gizmo looks adorable as always though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

So anxious for results. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Me too! There is some steady competition on here though. I think its going to be super tough.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I feel bad for lilruffian having to go through all these! :lol: It would overwhelm me :shock:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah I know. There are so... many good ones. I don't even know how she is going to narrow it down to ten of them for everyone to vote on.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh I have no clue! This would totally stress me out!!


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Entry #1










Entry #2


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup it's gonna be HARD!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

It sucks because I'm leaving for the weekend tomorrow! So I won't really find out until I get back on sunday night! AH! lol


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is my entry!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Psssttt only two pics!! :wink:


 
woops  Delete the one of Zeus please LR :lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey yall! I sent my top 10 to voting!
If you follow the link, you can cast yours!
The poll closes on the 19th.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/%2Avoting%2A-pastel-picture-contest-help-everyone-75804/


----------

